# Jockey Club and RCI Points



## mrblueiis57 (May 27, 2007)

When I go to www.rci.com and look at the Resort Directory, I see the RCI Points logo next to the Jockey Club as well as point values associated with different weeks and different room sizes. Does anyone know if the Jockey Club is a member of RCI Points? I currently own a week there and am on the RCI weeks system. Is it possible to convert my Jockey Club week to points, and if so, how much does it cost to do so? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pit (May 27, 2007)

I'm sure a Jockey Club owner will be along with more details specific to your resort, but here is some general info.

If the RCI directory displays the RCI Points logo with your resort, then yes, the resort is affiliated with RCI Points. It does not imply that most of the weeks have been converted (or that any have been converted for that matter). It only means conversions are possible.

Resort developers often charge exhorbitant fees to "convert" a Weeks ownership to Points (it varies by resort, but I've heard upwards of $5K at some). RCI charges $199, anything above that goes into the pockets of the resort developer. It's really a ridiculous setup (scam), because the "conversion" process is nothing more than a paperwork setup (it doesn't even require deed modification). If your resort is one that charges big bucks for the conversion, you would very likely do better to purchase a resale week that has already been converted (and sell your existing week, if you don't want two). One caveat, you have to make sure a converted week will remain in RCI points upon resale, as some resorts do not permit the Points conversion to survive a resale.

HTH


----------



## dougp26364 (May 27, 2007)

Pit said:


> I'm sure a Jockey Club owner will be along with more details specific to your resort, but here is some general info.
> 
> If the RCI directory displays the RCI Points logo with your resort, then yes, the resort is affiliated with RCI Points. It does not imply that most of the weeks have been converted (or that any have been converted for that matter). It only means conversions are possible.
> 
> ...



Fortunately for Jockey Club owners, they threw the developer out long ago and highered their own management company. Perhaps JC owners won't have to pay the thousands of dollars other developers have been charging for RCI points.


----------



## alanraycole (Nov 22, 2007)

*I am interested in the answer to this question as well.*

I just bought a unit there. Formerly, when I owned two units there, they were in the points system. I took for granted it would be automatic on this new one... but after reading some info on this site, I am not so sure... anyone know for sure?

Also...
I thought I read in Jockey Club issued reports that owners would have use of the Cosmo pool. I have since sold two one-bedroom units and am currently in the process of buying a two-bedroom unit. I threw away all my Jockey Club literature when I sold my old units. Now that I will be an owner again, I, obviously, have a renewed interest. I can either trust my memory or be totally confused by all the conflicting reports I have read here. I would just call the Jockey Club, but according to reports that has resulted in conflicting stories as well... any hard facts out there?


----------

